# Colored Pencil on Black Canson Paper



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

This was my first attempt at trying colored pencil with black paper. I did do it once before but it was all done with a white pencil. This time around it was a tad different. 

I found Prizmacolor pencils worked best. They didn't 'scratch-up' the preceding layers of colors like my Caran D'Ache's and Derwent pencils did. It was fun and enjoyable playing with something new yet, I'm not too happy with the results. I used Krylon workable fixatif as I usually do to finalizing the color blending and give it a little gloss. But with the pencils I used and the black paper, I had a problem with the black bleeding or showing through which bummed me out as it was the finale step.


----------



## JordanPav (Nov 13, 2015)

I Thought it was chalk

Cool I like it


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow that's very nice! I was thinking of trying color pencils, what sort of paper is used them?


----------



## touseef266 (Jan 15, 2020)

This is really nice art work. I have also heard of Faber-Castell Black Paper , for eg in this blog:https://allpaperworld.com/5-best-paper-for-colored-pencils/. I would love to try other papers also. I am sure diff paper has diff effects.


----------



## hanbot (Feb 7, 2020)

Very pleasantly vivid.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

Strathmore 300 series bristol works well with colored pencils as well. The paper’s surface is incredibly smooth, making it suitable for colored pencil sketches that require fine and articulate details.


----------



## Windmill (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi Sean
Lovely project.....black sets it off really well......super flower work ...Look forward to more


----------



## touseef266 (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice work. Different colored pencils give different look. Try finding and testing with new colored pencil which you never tried. You can search that here :https://creativesea.in/buyers-guide/best-coloured-pencils-for-artists/


----------



## maria_tanish (Jun 14, 2020)

For working on dark surfaces, you must choose the paper carefully besides the colored pencils. So, I can give you a hand on this. You can check this article out and hope you find your desired black paper for using with colored pencils.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

I also use metallic colored pencils on dark paper or canvas, they can produce vivid, eye-catching metallic effects. They can provide your sketching work with outstanding clarity and dramatic accents.


----------



## Zoe (9 mo ago)

It's lovely! I use Prismacolor pencils on black paper too- I find how vibrant the colours are, work really well.


----------

